# My first finished pens



## adolia (May 13, 2009)

I Have only had a lathe for a couple weeks and am finally getting some pens done that I am happy with. I still have tons of questions, but wanted to share with all of you to see what you think so far.

Thank you all for your wonderful posts. I would have never gotten this far without all of your brillant advice. My next goal is to work on the finish of my pens to give them a little more of a glossy finish, with some protection from scratching. all suggestions are welcome, encouraged and greatly appreciated!


----------



## hilltopper46 (May 13, 2009)

Very creative - are those from polymer clay that is final-shaped on the lathe? Interesting and creative patterns, if so.  Especially the ....  well, almost all of them - too many to pick from.

I don't know anything about polymer clay, but I supposed I would try a CA finish and then a poly finish in that order.  Hopefully someone will comment that has already walked that path....


----------



## YORKGUM (May 13, 2009)

It would be cool to give them out at a 60's party.


----------



## Jim15 (May 13, 2009)

Welcome Cheryl. Can't help on the finish to use over clay though.


----------



## JohnU (May 13, 2009)

Nice looking patterns.  Never used polymer clay myself but I like what you done with it!


----------



## adolia (May 13, 2009)

I have been a polymer clay artist for many years and sell my canework internationally.  I have always wanted to get a lathe and decided that combining my clay skills with the lathe would be interesting.  I have been curing the clay on the copper tubing and then turning them on the lathe, sanding them through 1000 grit sandpaper, then finishing them with the One-Step plastic polish.  Since polymer is so soft and scratches fairly easily I really feel they need some sort of protective coating before I can sell them.

I have done a few wood pens as well, but I find that the clay is a lot more interesting for me.  

Once i find a way to finish them I will be a lot happier with the final look, but everyone I have shown them to is ready to buy them as is, so maybe i am just too picky.  I have 2 locations in town who are waiting for me to get some finished to sell, and one of my neighbors wants to buy a dozen of them for graduation gifts.


----------



## mick (May 14, 2009)

Cheryl, very nice pens. I've made several from poly clay and I've had good results ....and plenty of shine using a CA finish. 
BTW do you sell your canes on Etsy? My wife is always showing me different canes that folks have made and she's actually bought me a couple to make pens from.
Mike.


----------



## Ligget (May 14, 2009)

I have never used polymer clay for pen barrels myself, but you may have persueded me to try with showing those pens, great work!


----------



## stoneman (May 14, 2009)

Fine looking pen collection. You are off to a great start.


----------



## Munsterlander (May 14, 2009)

Very cool - I've never heard of using polymer clay for barrels, but they look very nice -  different and unique.  Is there a source out there for polymer clay blanks?  Bet you could sell them here on IAP if you wanted!

btw, Mike said he was finishing them with CA, and besides giving them the good shine, that also ought to do a decent job giving them the scratch protection you wanted...


----------



## ngeb528 (May 15, 2009)

Those look really cool.

You might want to try casting them in clear PR. That would solve the scratch and shine problems. I know polymer clay is baked so I would think it would hold up to the heat generated by the PR.  You might be able to get someone around here to try casting it for you.

You'd probably get people around here to buy the cast blanks. I know I'd be interested.

Something to think about.


----------



## JohnU (May 16, 2009)

I was just going to suggest the same.  Over turn them or apply a very thin layer to the tubes and cast....


----------



## leehljp (May 16, 2009)

Reminds me of easter eggs with all the colors! Love them. Your experience with polymers is obvious and you made the jump to pens VERY well!


----------



## johncrane (May 16, 2009)

Very nice pens there Cheryl l have made clay pens my first finish was CA from there l went too, over turning the blank  below the bushing,then remove blank from the lathe and set the blanks in resin! there is a lot of extra work and extra cost's to think about in the end you have to way up if its all worth it.:biggrin:


----------



## adolia (May 21, 2009)

Lots of great tips, thanks everyone!

I have already sold almost 40 pens, which I am very happy about.  I really would like to get a finish on them that is durable, but they are selling very well just as they are, and I have not had time to mess with anything else yet.  I think what I am going to try first is the resin.  Since it takes FOREVER to cure, and I want to be able to brush it on, not pour it on, I am going to try putting them on a rotisserie for the first 12 hours, to get a nice even coat.  Hopefully there will not be a lot of sanding left after that.  I also am going to try the CA and see how I like it ( although I am pretty sure how it will work - it is the same product we used to do fiberglass nails with about 20 years ago!)

I have thought about selling pen blanks, but there are a lot of little quirks i have found and need to iron out before i am ready for that.  I have thought of selling a kit with an instruction booklet for making your own blanks with polymer clay canes, and including a couple canes with them.  The canework is really the hard part, getting the clay on the blanks and baking it is pretty simple.  

I will add more pics when i come up with some new designs, right now i am just trying to keep up with orders on what i am already making!


----------

